# ASX Mini Index Futures



## alphaman (28 November 2007)

I happened to notice their existence today. On ASX's website there is no volume and no open interest for all contracts. Do people trade them at all?


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 December 2007)

Nope, no one.


----------

